# Story's Art Pile



## TheStory (Jun 16, 2012)

Here are a bunch of digital drawings and paintings I have done. I will add posts with new work as I go. I might throw in some 3D models as well. Hope they are something someone will enjoy.

This is my most recent painting. It is still in progress and has a way to go.






The following concepts and sketches are an alien design for a personal project. I'm actually in the middle of building this as a model. Maybe I could share it soon.


----------



## Stephanie Andromeda (Jun 16, 2012)

Cool aliens. I like how you've sort sort of shown us how you drew them. If those are all supposed to be of the same species, I love the diversity you've given to it.  I like how you've averted the trope that humans, or human-like aliens, are the only alien species that get unique facial features.
Really well done, and I look forward to seeing th models.


----------



## TheStory (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you very much! Though a lot of the heads are ideas for the same alien character. You idea is actually pretty nifty though. I could take the similar heads and use them for other aliens of the same species.


----------



## vangoghsear (Jun 21, 2012)

Good work.  Digital can be difficult, but the results can be spectacular.


----------



## Crawfordnator (Jun 25, 2012)

I really like the aliens, you did a great job on them. The painting was amazing, fantastic work. Keep it up!


----------



## ClosetWriter (Jun 25, 2012)

Very nice work -- I am impressed.


----------



## ScienceFriction (Jul 1, 2012)

I absolutely love that alien concept. It would be awesome to see that thing in 3 dimensions!


----------



## TheStory (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh wow. I wonder off for a bit and I com back to a bunch of compliments. Thanks a bunch guys!  I've been busy but I'll try to update soon.


----------



## TheStory (Jul 11, 2012)

Some 3D art I'm in the middle of working on and the beginnings of the alien concept above.


----------



## TheStory (Jul 11, 2012)

Just a few more for tonight. Also WIP.


----------



## HKayG (Jul 11, 2012)

These are so lush! Is this just a hobby or is this more of a job/career thing? Stunning work, my favourite is still the very first one you've posted


----------



## Cran (Aug 17, 2012)

The alien series is very good, but I'm most impressed by the first painting, both in concept and in execution. Well done.


----------

